# Newbie



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello! I'm from SE Kansas and have been trapping close to 30 years.Hopefully I might be able to add some asistance to you're forums.Maybe you guys can teach an ole dog some new tricks!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

welcome aboard. Glad to see some more experience. We can never learn to much.

xdeano


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Glad to have you here. always good to have another trapper with us!!!!!!! 
:beer:  :beer:

:sniper:


----------

